# To rhyme... or not?



## Darren White (May 28, 2018)

I sometimes write lyrics, to existing melodies, or to music composed by friends.
I notice that for me musicality isn't necessarily about rhyme, in fact I've written quite some lyrics that would perhaps be better categorized as prose poetry or Free Verse, but they have a very distinct rhythm. They were received well....

What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Rhymetravilla (May 28, 2018)

It all depends on delivery. A song does not Ineffably need to rhyme. A rhythm is good enough. You should know how to rhyme writing music, though. Sometimes, rhymes just work better. Sometimes not. I highly reccomend checking out any local open mics or poetry slams, and listening to a gifted technical rhymer like hip hop artist MF doom.


----------



## ned (May 28, 2018)

no doubt, rhymes are important in lyrics - they give closure and satisfaction....

but they don't have to be exact rhymes - within a melody, mere assonance can do the trick.


----------



## foundmymuse (Dec 12, 2018)

For me personally, rhyming helps get my mind going. I am not great at writing prose or dialogue, but give me something to rhyme and something lights up inside. But everyone has their own style, and many songs I really like have no real rhyme scheme.


----------



## Darren White (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah, many lyrics don't, for my poetry as well as the few lyrics I have written, I prefer Free Verse. But I have never shied away from rhyme.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (May 21, 2019)

Rhyming is genre-dependent, too. In rap and hip-hop it's very central to the flow and rhythm. But in some extreme metal (generally the kind where the lyrics are intentionally not annunciated) it barely matters.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 22, 2019)

I find that rhymes that give lyrics that special *click* that can make them work, but that is only in certain circumstances and it is not necessary. In the way you do it, free style or prose poems- as is the case with your work, might do fine.


----------

